# So i just got a corrado slc vr6



## chillzombies (Oct 17, 2008)

Its got a neuspeed p-chip and a neuspeed p-flow intake and a sebring exhuast, i live on long island in ny right outside of NYC, im wondering what would be the best oil to use for my set up and climate? thanks guys any input would be greatly appreciated


----------

